# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  اباتشيه

## اباتشيه

*وكان قمنا ولا قعدنا نحنا صفوه
ولوشئتم ام ابيتم نحنا صفوه
ولوغلبناولا اتغلبنانحنا صفوه
وفي كل حال مابنخلي الصفوه
وفييييييييييي كل حاااااال مبنخلي الصفففففففففففوه


تحيا الصفوه تعيش الصفوه
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*وداعا ايداهور

وداعا يااجمل لحظات

                        في ذكرياتنا

تلوح ذكرياتنا

                وتمر امامنا سريعا

وداعا هكذا

            دائما نقول في حياتنا

وداعا والشوق

          يقتلنا لعودته الينا

وداعا هكذا

          حال الدنيا نموت ونحيا

وداعا لن نسي

         تلك الايام معه

وداعا نقولها

          وقلوبنا تشتعل وتحترق الما 

وداعا لن نساك 

                 مهما طال الزمن

وداعا لاتلم

             نفسا بكت

وداعا لاتلم

              قلبا يحترق

وداعا حقا

          لحظه صعبه الوصف

وداعا اقولها

          باعلي صوتي

وداعا يا

         مخلص لفريقك

وداعا ما عاد نستسلم للقدر بل نذداد عزيمه واصرار



Crescents  
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*ميل ودندن ورانا ايه ورانا ايه
يااسماعيليه يااسماعيليه بحب ازورك في المغربيه
واكل منك حبة حمصيه  

*

----------


## اباتشيه

*يامريخ يادهب خالص ماسي
بحبك بكل احساسي
اهديك المهج وانفاسي
يافريق كلك زواق واحساسي
لعبك راقي دايمارافع راسي
بريقك يرجع وانا ليهو والله ماناسي
اوعيدنابي فرحااطل اعبر كل المراسي
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*مريخنا العظيم فوق الجميع والحاسد
من زمناً بعيد كان العنيد والجامد
ما بكوس الشُكر أصلو الودِع مُتحامِد
صياد الكُؤوس سيد الكفر الديمة متواجد 

غلوتية : إسماعيل كاد يغلى فى بورتسودان 
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اباتشيه
					

مريخنا العظيم فوق الجميع والحاسد
من زمناً بعيد كان العنيد والجامد
ما بكوس الشُكر أصلو الودِع مُتحامِد
صياد الكُؤوس سيد الكفر الديمة متواجد 

غلوتية : إسماعيل كاد يغلى فى بورتسودان 



الليلة الليلة والليلة الليلة 
الليلة الليلة
مشيت للعمده وقال لي مابمضا
مشيت للعمده وقال لي مابمضا
بريد السوكرتا السقاني المره
بريد السوكرتا السقاني المره
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*نحنابي كامل قوانامابنساندزول سوانا
نحنابنعرف طريقنانحنامابنشتم فريقنا
********
شوف حال المهلهل يوم هزموبورسوداني
هاجت جماهيرووقزفت الميداني
المدرب هرب بي جلدو لي بلد تاني
وكان علي الارباب حلف مايعود تاني
وسيبك من مشاكل الفلوس امبيلي حارن تاني
مااغشك فريق اتهلهل في ثواني 
ماتغشك لعيبة تتهلهل في ثواني  

*

----------


## اباتشيه

*المريخ كبير من يوموطايل نجمو
مابنفع وصيف لفريق مهلهل سدو
قال سادومباقال ان زعل مين البلزموحدو
ليه مازعل يوم كادقلي يوم يوم امسي
من كادقلي زاغ بي غمضة رمشي
ماتنسي اسماعيلي وكمان بورسوداني
والجايات كتيرغيراللفي فاتووراحو
سادومباطلع طرومبه مش ماسوره اجري بس لاكن ماعرف الكورة
خايفين البقي في الحمصية اتكرر
عليكم الله بطلو طولت اللسان
خايفين الحمص في زمبابوي
لوحصل الحصل نفضل نغني نغني
لي بوب مارلي(زمبابوي يي يي ييي تترا ترلللا زمبابوي)
وحمصني حاول حس بي



هههيييييييعععععععععع
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*شكرا يا اباتشية نثرت درر
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*مشكووووووووووور عبدو عل المداخلة 

نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أباتشية

أخدي نفس شوية

خلينا نرحب بيك في دارك

بعد ما تنجمي ارجعي تاني نمي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكككككككككككككورة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ما شاء الله
تسلمي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تسلمي الاخت اباتشية 

منورة وكلام زي الورد واصلي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دا زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مواهب مدفونه
                        	*

----------

